# Can we have some more bunny pictures please!



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

I've loved looking at the latest ones!

More please! 

Em
xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

only if you promise not to plan any bunny napping


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> only if you promise not to plan any bunny napping


ohhh  I can't promise that  :lol:

Em
xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

then in the interest of my bunnies safety, im afraid i will have to decline

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> then in the interest of my bunnies safety, im afraid i will have to decline
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


You put post your bunnies right now! :lol: :lol:

Em
xx


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Did somebody say they wanted bunny pictures?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Done a new thread with chilled out bunnies  
They are guarded by a great big soppy GSD, so bunny napping is a no-no! (unless you bring him a cuddly toy!)

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

crofty said:


> Did somebody say they wanted bunny pictures?


 Thank you 

LOVE the one of bunny with carrot :lol:

Em
xx

EDIT - just noticed flying bunny in the second picture too :thumbup:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Eroswoof said:


> Thank you
> 
> LOVE the one of bunny with carrot :lol:
> 
> ...


Thanks... he likes flying


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

awwwww!! Thank u for my Teddy fix!!!! :001_tt1::001_tt1: I can sleep well tonight now


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

:lol: He should do agility :yikes: :yikes:


He's a gorgeous colour  


Em
xx


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Eroswoof said:


> :lol: He should do agility :yikes: :yikes:
> 
> He's a gorgeous colour
> 
> ...


Thank you, its Dreamers favourite game binky


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

I love to see happy bunnies 

So many have sad lives and then you see the photos on here and it's fantastic 

Theres some more hops 

Em
xx

EDIT - bunny in picture three isn't with us anymore  RIP little roar xx


----------



## Loxxy (Apr 5, 2011)

And here's some from me:-


























































:smile:


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

They're BRILLIANT 

That last one is just wonderful :001_wub:

Em
xx


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Gorgeous pics! Yes the last one is JUST adorable! That's one happy bun


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh wow Loxxy. I am in love with your silver bunny  
Shall have to find out where you are for a bunny nap outing!

*Heidi*


----------



## cgroome (Feb 21, 2011)

A few from Mr Cecil (still looking for Mrs Cecil...we went to visit a rescue yesterday but they only had pairs and we really can't have three rabbits (at the moment...). The local RSPCA won't meet Cecil until he's been neutered for 6 weeks (3 almost 4) and I really wanted to get the new bun before I go back to work so it might have to wait 

Anyway, enjoy the photos!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

cgroome said:


> A few from Mr Cecil (still looking for Mrs Cecil...we went to visit a rescue yesterday but they only had pairs and we really can't have three rabbits (at the moment...). The local RSPCA won't meet Cecil until he's been neutered for 6 weeks (3 almost 4) and I really wanted to get the new bun before I go back to work so it might have to wait
> 
> Anyway, enjoy the photos!


 The famous Cecil 

He's GORGEOUS 

Aww hen  You'll find him a friend

Em
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

A few of my little magicians rabbit

Best meerkat impression


















His random spots on his back


















Now remember this is the rabbit that my terrier runs scared from he won't let you bunnynap him


----------



## Loxxy (Apr 5, 2011)

hazyreality said:


> Oh wow Loxxy. I am in love with your silver bunny
> Shall have to find out where you are for a bunny nap outing!
> 
> *Heidi*


TY :smile:

I have now installed high security fencing, high definition CCTV, and there are handsome guards patrolling every exit from our garden :tongue_smilie:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Loxxy said:


> TY :smile:
> 
> I have now installed high security fencing, high definition CCTV, and there are handsome guards patrolling every exit from our garden :tongue_smilie:


Damn, must learn not to tell people first :blink:

Dunno if I've missed it somewhere but what are their names?

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Hello Leo :001_wub:

It's nice to meet you at last 

Em
xx


----------



## Loxxy (Apr 5, 2011)

LOL, she looks just like your bunny, bottom-middle of your siggy :001_wub:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Hello Leo :001_wub:
> 
> It's nice to meet you at last
> 
> ...


I do need to take/post more pics of him but I don't have a camera at the minute


----------



## Loxxy (Apr 5, 2011)

crofty said:


> Thank you, its Dreamers favourite game binky


ROFL, I can't believe how high he can jump, and how you manage to catch him on camera!

P.S. I just showed my husband the photos and he said you're probably throwing the rabbit into the run to get the photos hehe. He knows very little about a happy rabbit


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Loxxy said:


> LOL, she looks just like your bunny, bottom-middle of your siggy :001_wub:


Thats Darwin, my monster  He's actually more brown than he looks in that picture, I think the sun must have been on him! 
I'm guessing one of your bunnys is Loxxy? So who's the other and who's who, I NEED to know!!! 
I'm supposed to be concentrating on Monroe 

*Heidi*


----------



## Loxxy (Apr 5, 2011)

hazyreality said:


> Thats Darwin, my monster  He's actually more brown than he looks in that picture, I think the sun must have been on him!
> I'm guessing one of your bunnys is Loxxy? So who's the other and who's who, I NEED to know!!!
> I'm supposed to be concentrating on Monroe
> 
> *Heidi*


Oops sorry, this is Loxxy (its her 1st birthday on Sunday):-










and this is Twitchy:-


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Thankyou  
The pictures are a great bonus! I like their names 
Darwin and Kimba were 1 yr old on the 15th March, so not much between Loxxy and my youngest 

*Heidi*


----------

